# Best trout pix of the 2011 trout season



## Hullyscott

Morning friends and fellow trout chasers

A fellow member made a great suggestion that we start a "BEST OF" trout pix post. I would love to see some beautiful trout that were caught by fellow members during the 2011 trout 'campaign'. And feel free to add any new ones along they way (I'm fishing the Rifle and Ausable this weekend, and I'd love to add some new pix to this post). Please include your last name/nickname and a 'serial' number if more than one, and maybe we can do some sort of fun 'contest'.

Cant wait to see some great pix,

Hully 









Hully 1









Hully 2









Hully3









Hully4









Hully5









Hully6









Hully7









Hully8









Hully9


----------



## Boardman Brookies

I haven't put up a single report all year but overall it was a pretty good year for me. I have no idea how many I caught but it was pretty high. I got out 3-4 times a week, explored a ton of new water and fished a lot with Fishslayer5789. We both broke the 20 inch mark. See below. There was also a bonus steelhead caught while my 5 ft UL rod with 4lb test, big battle. I also had one of those magical nights last month when I caught 3 browns between 18-20 inches within 10 minutes. Too bad the season is closed on the majority of the water but I do plan on fishing on the open sections of the Manistee, Rifle and Au Sable before the snow comes. 










BB1










BB2










BB3










BB4










BB5










BB6


----------



## fishinDon

I'll play, this sounds like fun:

Good Brookie








fishinDon1

Better Brookie








fishinDon2

Go for a swim!








fishinDon3

On a fly?!








fishinDon4

Best Brown to Hand this year (Opening Day!)








fishinDon5

I got worms!








fishinDon6


----------



## Hullyscott

Keep em coming

FishinDon 3 is an awesome shot!!

Hully


----------



## Magic Rat

Nice pictures! Hully3 is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Steve

Can't wait to see more posts on this thread.


----------



## houseofdon

Hully, where were those pics taken?


----------



## tannhd

Here come some of my favorites of the year. This season was excellent for me. One to remember!


----------



## fishinDon

Hully - can I vote for Hully 2, 3, 5, 6, 7 and 8 of yours?! Obviously, you know how to work the camera (and managed to catch a couple decent browns!) 

Great Pics!!
Don


----------



## troutmagic

manistee on a panther martin


----------



## fishinDon

Also, Shane, stop holding out on us! I'd like to see some reports next year! 

Great fishing, great pics!
Don


----------



## Hullyscott

houseofdon said:


> Hully, where were those pics taken?


you're talking about the 'fancy' ones. In Montana on a stream code named TUNA  July 21, 2011

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott

Tannhd 3 and 4!! Fantastic shots

Hully


----------



## troutguy26

Ah nice to see that pic again don of thaat brooke in the water that is great man. I just posted a bunch about a week ago except this one which i thought was pretty cool.


----------



## troutguy26




----------



## tannhd

Hullyscott said:


> Tannhd 3 and 4!! Fantastic shots
> 
> Hully


 
Thanks, Hully!


----------



## Hullyscott

Troutguy26. Tri-stringer. How big was that brownie?

Hully


----------



## woolybug25

Trout pics usually look a lot better when they don't have stringers involved. Especially when its connected to three fish... but that's just my opinion.

carry on...


----------



## Hullyscott

woolybug25 said:


> Trout pics usually look a lot better when they don't have stringers involved. Especially when its connected to three fish... but that's just my opinion.
> 
> carry on...


I thought the same thing, but he paid the same price for his license as I did for mine. A quote I like to say to myself upon releasing a bigger fish "Big fish should not be caught only once." But since he's harvesting from a stream I doubt I fish, I'm not sweating it 

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott

Hully10









Hully11









Hully12









Hully13









Hully14


----------



## Boardman Brookies

woolybug25 said:


> Trout pics usually look a lot better when they don't have stringers involved. Especially when its connected to three fish... but that's just my opinion.
> 
> carry on...


Don this is why I quit posting reports.


----------



## woolybug25

Boardman Brookies said:


> Don this is why I quit posting reports.


Good.


----------



## troutguy26

Ha dont look then. I catch i eat and every year we go back we are catching better fish and so are the land owners due to habitat improvement and such. Oh hully is was just shy of 20 and three fish around the 26 mark were pulled from the same holes this year by people i know. And to all Dont ruin this by being a hippie tree hugger scared to eat a fish please people this isnt a salmon thread.


----------



## woolybug25

troutguy26 said:


> Ha dont look then. I catch i eat and every year we go back we are catching better fish and so are the land owners due to habitat improvement and such. Oh hully is was just shy of 20 and three fish around the 26 mark were pulled from the same holes this year by people i know. And to all *Dont ruin this by being a hippie tree hugger scared to eat a fish please people this isnt a salmon thread.*


I though this thread was about the "best fish pix of the year", not best fish caught thread. Sorry if your picture of strung up fish not even facing the camera, with their mouths gaping, isn't my idea of a good pic, but it isn't. 

I wasn't commenting on the kept fish, I was commenting on the terrible picture. 

So don't ruin the thread by being a meathead hillbilly...


----------



## fishinDon

Man, a couple crazy hours at work and I miss all the excitement. 

Hully, great additional set of Pics - when are the photography classes?  

TroutGuy, don't worry about the haters...Great fish and picture, keep posting.

Shane, I hear you...

Keep 'em coming fellas, it's gonna take a lot of trout pics to get through 7 months of closed season...

Don


----------



## troutguy26

Im sorry wooly about the bad pic here is a better one without stringers. Im not gonna argue or anything to ruin this cause its not worth it. And i did have to catch it to take a pic so this might be who "caught" some nice fish?


----------



## Hullyscott

Boardman Brookies said:


> Don this is why I quit posting reports.


of a little 'political' disagreement. I love looking at your pix. You owe us 

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott

troutguy26 said:


> Im sorry wooly about the bad pic here is a better one without stringers. Im not gonna argue or anything to ruin this cause its not worth it. And i did have to catch it to take a pic so this might be who "caught" some nice fish?


Still is a nice trout though, even if it did get eaten 

Hully


----------



## troutguy26

Oh i almost forgot i am definetly a hillbilly yee haw


----------



## Hullyscott

troutguy26 said:


> Ha dont look then. I catch i eat and every year we go back we are catching better fish and so are the land owners due to habitat improvement and such. Oh hully is was just shy of 20 and three fish around the 26 mark were pulled from the same holes this year by people i know. And to all Dont ruin this by being a hippie tree hugger scared to eat a fish please people this isnt a salmon thread.


you want to blindfold me and introduce me to this amazing stream, please do!! I'd even throw mine back so you can catch em yourself:lol:

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott

Hully15









Hully16









Hully17









Hully18









Hully19









Hully20


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Hullyscott said:


> of a little 'political' disagreement. I love looking at your pix. You owe us
> 
> Hully


OK OK! I will get back into it again next year....or maybe this year yet. I plan to fish the Rifle and Au Sable next week on the open sections. Report will be posted! :coolgleam


----------



## RiverRat22

Great looking pics everyone!! Only have two on the new phone but here they are
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutguy26

Hully you take me to that place called montana and not only can we go there ill tie your rigs and net your fish. Not to sure if my camera work is that good but ill do that also. Lol


----------



## no lead

my pic didnt work


----------



## brookies101

U.P. fishing pic's:


----------



## no lead

one from last year.


----------



## brookies101

Cabin pictures:

































I know this thread is about trout pictures, but for me half the fun of trout fishing is being alone in the outdoors. So I threw in a couple scenery pic's as well

Didn't get out as much as I would of liked this season, for trout anyways. I have a couple dates to play around with later this fall/winter, hopefully I'll get a chance to hit some of the restricted water during that timeframe. So more to come (crossing my fingers)

I love the pictures guys. Keep them coming


----------



## no lead

a couple more from last year.


----------



## no lead

a wildlife photo and my dads first trout.


----------



## sweet tree

Love that lake run brown!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Hullyscott

That LRB is a beast!!!

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott




----------



## Hullyscott

And he was a resident Ausable brown, not a LRB!!


----------



## Magic Rat

Wow Hully, amazing pictures. Those last three pictures of your second-to-last post are incredible.


----------



## FishMichv2

i have no 2011 pics available on this computer right now but here are a couple from not too far back just to keep the pics flowing.


----------



## Hullyscott

That LRB is an amazing fish!!! Oh and that giant steelie ain't half bad either!!!
Thanks for sharing!!! Page 4, lets keep her going!!!

Hully


----------



## FishMichv2

Hullyscott said:


> That LRB is an amazing fish!!! Oh and that giant steelie ain't half bad either!!!
> Thanks for sharing!!! Page 4, lets keep her going!!!
> 
> Hully


yeah that brown is probably one of my more memorable catches. i got pics and the best measurements i could in case i ever have the money to get a replica mount. same goes for the chromer.
by the way, those river browns are beyond impressive as well.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Man that LRB is a hoss! Nice!! That is my goal this fall/winter/spring is to get one of those while steelhead fishing. AWESOME!


----------



## no lead

http://s58.photobucket.com/home/nolead/index#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ16

lets try this one


----------



## woolybug25

no lead said:


> http://s58.photobucket.com/home/nolead/index#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ16
> 
> lets try this one


Try cutting and pasting the code labeled IMG. That link doesn't work.


----------



## no lead

this female died in my hands. she was good eating.


----------



## no lead

thanks bug.

the male LRB was 13.5 lbs by the way.


----------



## tannhd

Here's some more.


----------



## Brett_68

The brown in that last pic has a MASSIVE tail!

Musta put up a good scrap!


----------



## nmufish




----------



## troutguy26

The browns are getting bigger


----------



## Roger That




----------



## Hullyscott

That LRB is just sick and not right!!!! Love it!!!

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott




----------



## Boardman Brookies

Nice job on the upper man there SS. I might need to venture over there this weekend.


----------



## swampswede

fishinDon said:


> SS- Great fish, great pics! Are you fishing out of a Kayak? I think I need to get one of those! How do you like it?! Do you find you are able to paddle both up and downstream, or do you need a spotter to fish a stretch?
> Don


I got the idea from Hully. I tow it behind me as I fish upstream. It turns a 3-4 hour fish into a very short float downstream back to my vehicle. Not that I am lazy, but with a young family, time on a trout steam is precious as we all know. More of a time saver than anything else. I like the idea of being able to carry multi rigs like a fly rod along with a little cooler to hold a couple of "ginger ales". Mine is just a $199 Pelican from Dunhams, but works just fine for what I need.


----------



## swampswede

I am not a paid endorser of Panther Martins but those holographic black and gold with a dab of red spinners have been money. Nothing like catching an 18 incher on 4lb line/ultra light rod. As good as it gets.


----------



## Hullyscott

swampswede said:


> I got the idea from Hully. I tow it behind me as I fish upstream. It turns a 3-4 hour fish into a very short float downstream back to my vehicle. Not that I am lazy, but with a young family, time on a trout steam is precious as we all know. More of a time saver than anything else. I like the idea of being able to carry multi rigs like a fly rod along with a little cooler to hold a couple of "ginger ales". Mine is just a $199 Pelican from Dunhams, but works just fine for what I need.


Just kidding, but I love tugging my yak as I fish upstream. Cover a lot more water. Have the ability to take multiple rods and a cooler for ginger ales!! Then a beautiful float back to my car. I even make it a personal rule- no fishing on the float back. Just sit back, sip an ale, and watch 

Good to here it's catching on!!!

Hully


----------



## fishinDon

swampswede said:


> I got the idea from Hully. I tow it behind me as I fish upstream. It turns a 3-4 hour fish into a very short float downstream back to my vehicle. Not that I am lazy, but with a young family, time on a trout steam is precious as we all know. More of a time saver than anything else. I like the idea of being able to carry multi rigs like a fly rod along with a little cooler to hold a couple of "ginger ales". Mine is just a $199 Pelican from Dunhams, but works just fine for what I need.


I love it! The idea of being able to bring along an extra rod and a cooler is a clincher for sure!! Thx for the great idea guys! I'll be watching the dunhams flyers next spring for one of the sales. I almost talked myself into one this summer, no chance I'm making it through next summer without one! 

Seems like one of these would be worth their weight in gold on the small streams I frequent!!

Thx,
Don


----------



## Boardman Brookies

Float trips are the way to go. You get to fish tons of new water and much of it does not even get touched by anglers.


----------



## tannhd

Hullyscott said:


> Just kidding, but I love tugging my yak as I fish upstream. Cover a lot more water. Have the ability to take multiple rods and a cooler for ginger ales!! Then a beautiful float back to my car. I even make it a personal rule- no fishing on the float back. Just sit back, sip an ale, and watch
> 
> Good to here it's catching on!!!
> 
> Hully


 
Do you fish upstream with streamers? I fish upstream, but it's because i mostly use spinners. I have always found it difficult to fish upstream with streamers. Much easier to rip them downstream. How do you do it?


----------



## Hullyscott

tannhd said:


> Do you fish upstream with streamers? I fish upstream, but it's because i mostly use spinners. I have always found it difficult to fish upstream with streamers. Much easier to rip them downstream. How do you do it?


 
I fish upstream regardless of what I'm throwing. When I'm throwing streamers on smaller water, like the Rifle, I'm using my 5wt rod with a very short sink tip- 4 ft. It helps in making easier roll casts and the like. In small water it just seems that going upstream helps immensly with getting the drop on those weary/intelligent/spooky as sh.it browns. And since your streamer is suppose to be an injured baitfish, more realistic if its going downstream with the current.

Hully


----------



## tannhd

Hullyscott said:


> I fish upstream regardless of what I'm throwing. When I'm throwing streamers on smaller water, like the Rifle, I'm using my 5wt rod with a very short sink tip- 4 ft. It helps in making easier roll casts and the like. In small water it just seems that going upstream helps immensly with getting the drop on those weary/intelligent/spooky as sh.it browns. And since your streamer is suppose to be an injured baitfish, more realistic if its going downstream with the current.
> 
> Hully


So are you dead drifting your streamer, or are you pulling it through the water?

I agree that fishing upstream is the way to go.


----------



## Roger That

Every big trout I caught this year was casting spinners upstream. Unfortunately you lose a lot of spinners this way.


----------



## foxfire69

swampswede said:


> Well once again Hully shows us who's the king of fish porn around here. Glad you had such a great time with your dad. Here is a sampling of my spendid afternoon on the Upper Man yesterday .......


Wow...nice photo's of some very nice fish!

...and yes...Hully's fish and photo's are top-notch!! Sigh...


----------



## Hullyscott

tannhd said:


> So are you dead drifting your streamer, or are you pulling it through the water?
> 
> I agree that fishing upstream is the way to go.


stripping my streamer just like I would going downstream in a boat. Sometimes I do drift it through deeper holes though. That technique murdered them out in Montana

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott

foxfire69 said:


> Wow...nice photo's of some very nice fish!
> 
> ...and yes...Hully's fish and photo's are top-notch!! Sigh...


for the compliment FF69

Hully


----------



## optimax115

A couple nice ones my dad and I got back in April. I know the last one is not a trout, but it is one of my favorite pics of my youngest son.


----------



## Hullyscott

optimax115 said:


> A couple nice ones my dad and I got back in April. I know the last one is not a trout, but it is one of my favorite pics of my youngest son.


Love the browns. Big fish!! Your Dad's looks kind of like a smaller Lake Run, with its 'bluer' colors.

Congrats!!

Hully


----------



## ahoude23

My only pics.


----------



## Hullyscott

ahoude23 said:


> My only pics.


Nice fish. Would love to have seen their colors when alive (by no means was that a dig by the way).

Congrats on the great brownies!

Hully


----------



## Bull Market

Hullyscott said:


> Went up to Mio and Rose City this weekend with my Dad. Saturday we had a great wade in the Rifle river. We caught 20+ fish. I was throwing streamers, while Dad was using my spinning rod. I got the two nicest fish of the day (pix below), while Dad missed two that were both 17"+ On Sunday we floated the Ausable (Mio to Comins) with "Mike the Guide" out of the Ausable Angler. Had a great float, but fishing was slim pickings. Thought it was going to be a great


Mike the Guide . . . that would be Mike Bachelder, my favorite east-side guide.


----------



## Hullyscott

Bull Market said:


> Mike the Guide . . . that would be Mike Bachelder, my favorite east-side guide.


Mike was a great guide!! My Dad is not a flyfisherman and Mike had no issues with my Dad throwing a spinning rod from his boat. In fact, my Dad hooked a pig 10 minutes into our float on my spinning rod, but we lost it next to the boat. Would definitely hire Mike again!

Hully


----------



## Bull Market

Hully,
I went to the scrap book and dug out a 4 year old photo. I booked Mike for a hex float, and he put me into some pretty decent fish. Mike's on the right. I'm sure we're talking about the same guy.
Since then, I've used him several time over, and even used him to help my novice wife get into some fish. He a great guy.


----------



## Hullyscott

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I went straight from a suit and tie to the river with Boardman Brookies one evening this summer in late july/early august. Right before dark, I caught a nice brown that came close to 20 inches. It went on three 30 yard runs going upstream. It is still swimming today...


Nice fish!!! Maybe next time she will be 20"!!!

Hully


----------



## Hullyscott

wintrrun said:


> After 2 months in the Benzie Area this fall.
> This was the only trout i have worth posting.
> ******* Kings and then the coho and then the steelhead messed up my trout fishing schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread Hully and some awesome pics for sure!


Thanks for the props, but not entirely my idea. Man what an AWESOME fish!!!! Beautiful colors!!!

Hully


----------



## stagliano

wintrrun said:


> After 2 months in the Benzie Area this fall.
> This was the only trout i have worth posting.
> ******* Kings and then the coho and then the steelhead messed up my trout fishing schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread Hully and some awesome pics for sure!


Beautiful fish and photo. Congrats!


----------



## Mstash

2010 Brown released in a NW MI River


----------



## Hullyscott

Mstash said:


> 2010 Brown released in a NW MI River


Now that's a LRB!!!


----------



## Mstash

There were 3 caught in an hour out of the same hole and didn't see another one the rest of our trip. Not a Brown this year.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

A few pictures from my new playground.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxfire69

Mstash said:


> 2010 Brown released in a NW MI River


Wow...what a predator! Now he's chasing all the other fish again!!

Wildcatwick...that's just rude of you...is that a grin on your face?? I'm jealous for sure!!


----------



## Hullyscott

WILDCATWICK said:


> A few pictures from my new playground.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thought I knew my fresh water species very well, but I have no clue what kind of fish that last picture is of.

Help,

Hully


----------



## wintrrun

Hullyscott said:


> Thought I knew my fresh water species very well, but I have no clue what kind of fish that last picture is of.
> 
> Help,
> 
> Hully


 

sheefish??


----------



## jerrob

That trout fishing sure looks like its fun. Thanks to all for the pics, those fish are beauties. I certainly dont wanna take this post off topic but Id like to know how to go bout gettin started. I chase steel oct thru april in western mich tribs and have caught a few real small browns in the spring while indy fishing. If anyone would care to send me a pm to get going in the right direction, it would be appreciated. Again, congrats to those cool trout pics u guys posted. more, more, more.


----------



## Hullyscott

Caught this big female (my first 20"+ fish from my 'home' stream) in the winter. Opening weekend (this shot), caught her again 30 feet from the first time we met!


















Love Doug McKnight's Home Invader streamer!!









Summer Rifle River LRB









Her release









Montana brown









Montana rainbow









Montana brookie









Montana takeout


----------



## Hullyscott

Montana cuttie









Cutthroat









The brown from that same hole that tried to destroy the above cutthroat while I was reeling it in!!









Shields River brown









Ready for your close up?


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Hully, its a Pike Minnow. They are a crazy fish that eat other fish whole. They have the biggest mouth I've ever seen with no teeth. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boardman Brookies

This is one of my favorites. I think the fish was only around 12 inches but it was a great underwater shot.


----------



## Mstash

Nice picture


----------



## Fishslayer5789

woolybug25 said:


> I didn't say I had a problem with the pic. I said it was stupid that you posted a pic like that and state that you wouldn't tell the story until you got a reaction. It's text book trolling that no one fell for. Not one person objected to the pic, just to you trying to post something you thought would be offensive for the sole purpose of derailing a thread.


:lol::lol::lol: Attention wh*r*s....


----------



## WILDCATWICK

A few more photos to keep this on tract as it seems some want to derail.

If you click the photos they will enlarge.

Rock Creek


Bitterroot River


21" Rainbow from same spot as picture above.


Here are a few from Michigan from the last few years,

25" AuSable Resident Brown


U.P. Brookie


And here is one from a few years back that was plenty over 20" and I have yet to catch one that could match the colors and beauty of this Wisconsin Drift-less area brownie. The reds, golds, and blues that were on this fish were inspiring. I caught it on a creek that you could jump across. Normally it's impossible to fish because it's too deep to wade and the grass is 7 feet high in most spots making it impossible to cast. But then there are days like this one where it's early enough in the season that it can all come together.


----------



## Bull Market

I love that last Bad Boy from the Driftless Area . . . so much that I thought we ought to brigthen up that photo a tad. Sort of "my tribute" to a great fish.


----------



## troutguy26

That brook is nice. Lake fish? Just ask due to background looks that way.


----------

